# HTTP 405 bei IIS



## Atom (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen kleinen Web-Server eingerichtet.
Alles funktioniert wunderbar, bis auf den Admin Bereich von HLStats ( http://www.unitedadmins.com/hlstats.php )

Wenn ich mich anmelden möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> HTTP 405 - Ressource nicht zulässig



Ich weiß zwar inzwischen was das bedeutet ( http://www.webstop-webdesign.de/wissen/http-status-iis6.htm ), anfangen kann ich damit aber nichts.

Ich habe für HLStats alles installiert:
PHP 4.3.7
MySQL 4.0.20d
Active Perl 5.8.3.809


Wie bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung weg?


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Ist eventuell eine neuere Version von PHP notwendig für das Script? Sind die Module für PHP richtig eingebunden?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Atom (18. Oktober 2004)

> Ist eventuell eine neuere Version von PHP notwendig für das Script?



Davon habe ich nichts gelesen.
Ich habe zwar PHP 5.02 installiert, dann kann aber nicht mehr auf die Datenbank zugegriffen werden.



> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in D:\hlstats\hlstatsinc\db.inc on line 65




Kann es sein dass ich in der php.ini etwas anpassen muss?
Wenn ja was?


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Hast du im nachfolgenden Link schonmal reingeschaut?

http://de3.php.net/manual/de/faq.installation.php
Ansonsten schau mal hier in der suchfunktion nach IIS & PHP, das Thema kam glaub ich schon  einige male vor. Dein Problem ist, dass der PHP-Interpreter garnicht aufgerufen wird. Im  10. Punkt dieser FAQ steht, dass du Benutzerrechte anpassen musst. Lies es dir am besten mal durch.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Atom (18. Oktober 2004)

Danke, allerdings werde ich daraus nicht schlauer

Wie kann ich die benötigten Rechte vergeben?
Und wie sage ich dem IIS das es sich um eine Script-Engine handelt
(Das FAQ verlinkt dazu zu sich selbst)?


Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum die neuere Version auf einmal andere Rechte braucht.
Die alte Version ging schließlich auch sofort nach der Installation und das ohne Probleme (bis auf HLStats)


----------

